# Peace Park



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Title says it all


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Sweet. Thanks for the link. I caught the last 15-20 minutes or so of it on DirecTV today.


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

so sick.. danny davis is da man. i wish i could shred something like that


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I met him in Oslo last year, so laid back and chilled, and time for everyone...

I can see this being a really good way forward for snowboarding, but for the money to be there, there still has to be competitions, if they could mix them both, it would be better but still don't think that is the answer. Keep them separate and then the tv companies still have control. No competitions and the sport dies...

At least he is trying...!

All we need now is for the snowboarders to boycott the Olympics and take back control from the freaks on 2 sticks and it will all be good...


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

Awesome.
Interesting that they went for no rails/jibs.

Also interesting that not one of the wore a helmet despite "frends"/burtons big helmet promotion post kevin pearce. The sceptic in me would suggest that this may have been simply to sell their helmets :dropjaw:


----------

